# Yay! Finally deactivated!



## Hunt to Eat

Yesterday I got deactivated from the Ube. They finally figured out that I'm not going to run my ride for 75¢ per mile. I simply don't enjoy puke and obnoxious people enough to do that to my auto.
Tomorrow I get deactivated from Lyft because I haven't sent in my new insurance card.
Is life good for the malnourished coyote? Why, yes it is, thanks for asking.


----------



## Coachman

Good luck!


----------



## Clifford Chong

Bye.


----------



## ChortlingCrison

Hunt to Eat said:


> Yesterday I got deactivated from the Ube. They finally figured out that I'm not going to run my ride for 75¢ per mile. I simply don't enjoy puke and obnoxious people enough to do that to my auto.
> Tomorrow I get deactivated from Lyft because I haven't sent in my new insurance card.
> Is life good for the malnourished coyote? Why, yes it is, thanks for asking.


 Getting deactivated by uber is a (unintentional) compliment in disguise. They only want the few, the proud, the gullible.


----------



## Hunt to Eat

ChortlingCrison said:


> Getting deactivated by uber is a (unintentional) compliment in disguise. They only want the few, the proud, the gullible.


You hit the nail squarely on the head.


----------



## Hunt to Eat

Clifford Chong said:


> Bye.


Oh, I'll still be sharing advice, tips, and pointers here. I'm just not driving for 75 cents a mile.


----------



## Darrell

Getting deactivated from Uber is like dying, you know it can happen at any time, any where, and for any reason, it sort of scares you and you do all you can to avoid the inevitable, so you keep driving (living) until it just happens.


----------



## Superunknown

ChortlingCrison said:


> Getting deactivated by uber is a (unintentional) compliment in disguise. They only want the few, the proud, the gullible.


Getting deactivated by Uber is like getting kicked out of hell.


----------



## Ben Doerr

Fibber will be inviting you back in three days as long as you promise to behave.
Thank you for being a valued partner.


----------



## Realityshark

Congratulations. Sometimes God does for you what you won't do for yourself.


----------



## Hunt to Eat

Ben Doerr said:


> Fibber will be inviting you back in three days as long as you promise to behave.
> Thank you for being a valued partner.


The coyote didn't misbehave. He just refuses to drive for 75 cents.


----------



## Hunt to Eat

Realityshark said:


> Congratulations. Sometimes God does for you what you won't do for yourself.


Some problems just solve themselves, given enough time.


----------



## Flarpy

Superunknown said:


> Getting deactivated by Uber is like getting kicked out of hell.


Bhahahaa perfect summation.


----------



## Backdash

Don't look back.
Onward & upward!


----------



## 20yearsdriving

Hunt to Eat said:


> Yesterday I got deactivated from the Ube. They finally figured out that I'm not going to run my ride for 75¢ per mile. I simply don't enjoy puke and obnoxious people enough to do that to my auto.
> Tomorrow I get deactivated from Lyft because I haven't sent in my new insurance card.
> Is life good for the malnourished coyote? Why, yes it is, thanks for asking.


Damn !! 
They all Die 
Like the movie "the departed"

Von voyage coyote 
I all ready miss you


----------



## Kalee

I no longer drive but I didn't get deactivated.
I fired Uber because they were an incompetent business partner that ruined my business. I walked away in January and never turned back.

Life is good again


----------



## oscardelta

I haven't driven in over two months. I took a job in New York and don't even live in Florida any more. I still haven't received a deactivation notice. I do receive texts (which are sent to spam) encouraging me to hit the road and sit in gridlock traffic in the hopes of picking up some drunken cheapskate asshole at the Heat game. 

My feelings are a little hurt that a representative from Uber or Lyft hasn't called to check up on me.


----------



## Hunt to Eat

oscardelta said:


> I haven't driven in over two months. I took a job in New York and don't even live in Florida any more. I still haven't received a deactivation notice. I do receive texts (which are sent to spam) encouraging me to hit the road and sit in gridlock traffic in the hopes of picking up some drunken cheapskate asshole at the Heat game.
> 
> My feelings are a little hurt that a representative from Uber or Lyft hasn't called to check up on me.


I got deactivated when my giveashit broke and I didn't haul any drunks for something like two months.


----------



## DieselkW

I got an email informing me "to keep your account active, hit the road in the next two days".

That was about two weeks ago, so I guess I'm deactivated. I can't tell because I removed the app from my phone, both driver and passenger in February.

Rates here are 70¢/mile
-20% = 56¢/mile Eat it Uber, I'm not driving your customers for free. Never seen a surge that didn't disappear upon arrival, never got a ping from INSIDE a surge zone, only pings from outside of it. 

I'm making money by not driving - my car is depreciating at a much slower rate, and my bank account is depleting at a much slower rate not having to pay for fuel and maintenance and car cleaning.

The backyard looks great. The deck has a fresh coat of stain, as well as the pergola. The landscaping is coming along as the weather improves. I get daily exercise instead of daily sitting on my ass eating the worst food imaginable from drive through fast "food" joints. 

Life on this side of Ride Sharing is so much better.


----------



## Hunt to Eat

DieselkW said:


> I got an email informing me "to keep your account active, hit the road in the next two days".
> 
> That was about two weeks ago, so I guess I'm deactivated. I can't tell because I removed the app from my phone, both driver and passenger in February.
> 
> Rates here are 70¢/mile
> -20% = 56¢/mile Eat it Uber, I'm not driving your customers for free. Never seen a surge that didn't disappear upon arrival, never got a ping from INSIDE a surge zone, only pings from outside of it.
> 
> I'm making money by not driving - my car is depreciating at a much slower rate, and my bank account is depleting at a much slower rate not having to pay for fuel and maintenance and car cleaning.
> 
> The backyard looks great. The deck has a fresh coat of stain, as well as the pergola. The landscaping is coming along as the weather improves. I get daily exercise instead of daily sitting on my ass eating the worst food imaginable from drive through fast "food" joints.
> 
> Life on this side of Ride Sharing is so much better.


Well stated.


----------



## groovyguru

Hunt to Eat said:


> Yesterday I got deactivated from the Ube. They finally figured out that I'm not going to run my ride for 75¢ per mile. I simply don't enjoy puke and obnoxious people enough to do that to my auto.
> Tomorrow I get deactivated from Lyft because I haven't sent in my new insurance card.
> Is life good for the malnourished coyote? Why, yes it is, thanks for asking.


Congratulations! It's really nice on this side!


----------



## groovyguru

DieselkW said:


> I got an email informing me "to keep your account active, hit the road in the next two days".
> 
> That was about two weeks ago, so I guess I'm deactivated. I can't tell because I removed the app from my phone, both driver and passenger in February.
> 
> Rates here are 70¢/mile
> -20% = 56¢/mile Eat it Uber, I'm not driving your customers for free. Never seen a surge that didn't disappear upon arrival, never got a ping from INSIDE a surge zone, only pings from outside of it.
> 
> I'm making money by not driving - my car is depreciating at a much slower rate, and my bank account is depleting at a much slower rate not having to pay for fuel and maintenance and car cleaning.
> 
> The backyard looks great. The deck has a fresh coat of stain, as well as the pergola. The landscaping is coming along as the weather improves. I get daily exercise instead of daily sitting on my ass eating the worst food imaginable from drive through fast "food" joints.
> 
> Life on this side of Ride Sharing is so much better.


Making money by not driving. Perfectly stated.


----------



## Hunt to Eat

groovyguru said:


> Congratulations! It's really nice on this side!


I can see that! Later today I do my orientation for AmazonFlex.


----------



## ChortlingCrison

I like the thread title. It actually means, finally I am liberated from driving uberslave!!


----------



## UBERisaLOSER

Hunt to Eat said:


> Yesterday I got deactivated from the Ube. They finally figured out that I'm not going to run my ride for 75¢ per mile. I simply don't enjoy puke and obnoxious people enough to do that to my auto.
> Tomorrow I get deactivated from Lyft because I haven't sent in my new insurance card.
> Is life good for the malnourished coyote? Why, yes it is, thanks for asking.


So, coyote: Was it your cancellation rate? Or a little bit of "ABC" gone too far?


----------



## Hunt to Eat

UBERisaLOSER said:


> So, coyote: Was it your cancellation rate? Or a little bit of "ABC" gone too far?


None of those. I just couldn't see the point of running my car at break-even or a loss. My local Uber office asked me not to leave as I have some of the best numbers in the biz. But I had to let the cancellation land on my account.


----------



## stephan

Darrell said:


> Getting deactivated from Uber is like dying, you know it can happen at any time, any where, and for any reason, it sort of scares you and you do all you can to avoid the inevitable, so you keep driving (living) until it just happens.


Getting disactivated from uber like dying? Why ? Is uber the only source of money? Lollllllll. I just asked them to f...ink disactivated and delete my account. Not worth to waiste my time for 90 cents - commission gas tax car maintenance, pay for your social security. ..already here the minimum wages is $10 and will be $11 by this January. The only stupid person who drive for them .


----------



## 58756

Hunt to Eat said:


> Yesterday I got deactivated from the Ube. They finally figured out that I'm not going to run my ride for 75¢ per mile. I simply don't enjoy puke and obnoxious people enough to do that to my auto.
> Tomorrow I get deactivated from Lyft because I haven't sent in my new insurance card.
> Is life good for the malnourished coyote? Why, yes it is, thanks for asking.


The only time I am not bothered by their puke is when I drop them off at 500% surge. When they try to put their luggage on my rear seats is when I tell them "you do realize this is my personal car your putting dirty luggage wheels on don't you?


----------



## zerostars

Kind of ironic how many good people who love their jobs driving for uber get deactivated for some silly reasons and noow they have to let convicted criminals join the ranks to fill the empty slots - very strange to me


----------



## 58756

zerostars said:


> Kind of ironic how many good people who love their jobs driving for uber get deactivated for some silly reasons and noow they have to let convicted criminals join the ranks to fill the empty slots - very strange to me


It's because it's grand chaos. Uber is frustrated cuz it has investors that need to feast so Uber feasts on unsuspecting super drunk folks and when a person view to never be hit by 10x surge again--uber will simply get a person that will turn 21 shortly and the cycle keeps going.


----------



## backspaceenter222

good work!


----------

